
Understanding How Neural Networks Understand - miles7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd3IcLrc0VY
======
miles7
Summary: Lauren Hayward Sierens from the Perimeter Institute gives a
pedagogical lecture to a group of high school teachers, walking through the
very basics of feed-forward neural networks. A great talk for anyone just
getting started with the subject.

